# Would you have sex with an anthro?



## download_a_flareon (Mar 7, 2014)

with all the various anthro furries there are on FA. Would you have sex with an anthro? Why or why not? if so, what species?


----------



## Distorted (Mar 7, 2014)

I.....'m not touchin this one...


----------



## Pantheros (Mar 7, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I.....'m not touchin this one...


too late!


----------



## Troj (Mar 7, 2014)

If they're sentient, able to consent, willing to consent, and there's general chemistry and compatibility, sure!

Same goes for A.I.s and extraterrestrials.

Oh, and as long as no diseases or infections are transmitted in the process.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 7, 2014)

Hell no, it'd be like fucking an itchy carpet. I don't want to fuck something and spend 2 hours plucking fur out of my ass.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, but, all the same conditions for a human would apply. In this case I would have to single, I would have to have a strong attraction to them and I would have to be in a relationship with that person. Xenophobic I am not but before I could be with anyone in a physical way, maybe just me, but the emotion had to be there first along with a very strong friendship. As I have said before my wife and I have been married now for almost 21 years! No I would never cheat!!! 
I made my choice 21 years ago and I am sticking with her!!!!


----------



## Sar (Mar 7, 2014)

If we kill them after sex and make a coat out of them, does it count as murder or animal cruelty?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah sure why the hell not.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 7, 2014)

Isn't that you people are here for?
"But I just like the artwork!"
Hahahaha! You fellas are always joking. =v


----------



## Benji (Mar 7, 2014)

Uh _hell _yeah. 

With consent, mutual attraction, etc...  

I have a thing for dogs.  Or roos, with an Australian accent of course.


----------



## Sar (Mar 7, 2014)

Benji said:


> Uh _hell _yeah.
> With consent, mutual attraction, etc...
> I have a thing for dogs.





Gnarl said:


> Yes, but, all the same conditions for a human would apply. In this case I would have to single, I would have to have a strong attraction to them and I would have to be in a relationship with that person.


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 7, 2014)

What the hell did I just watch


----------



## Troj (Mar 7, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Hell no, it'd be like fucking an itchy carpet. I don't want to fuck something and spend 2 hours plucking fur out of my ass.



See, that's exactly why I would never fuck Ron Jeremy.


----------



## Sar (Mar 7, 2014)

d.batty said:


> What the hell did I just watch



The reality of Furries fantasy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 7, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> The reality of Furries fantasy.


Certainly not mine, lol.


----------



## Benji (Mar 7, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Be careful what you wish for.



Hahaha...point taken.


----------



## Sar (Mar 7, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Certainly not mine, lol.





Benji said:


> Hahaha...point taken.



Furries gotta poop sometime, you best teach them how to go like people.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 7, 2014)

I figured they would already know how. Considering they are just people with animal features.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 7, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


Not enough sentience.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 7, 2014)

YesNo


----------



## KyryK (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm glad you made this thread because it allows me to do something that all furrys love, talking about our bizzare fetishes. you see i have a thing for a strange hybrid i created that i call a human, it's a bit hard to describe but basically if you take a siamese cat, give it the face of a monkey and remove the tail that's sort of what it looks like. It's weird i know, but that's the only thing that really turns me on so yes, i would have sex with that anthro if given the chance. I hope you guys don't judge me for not being turned on by dogs like a normal furry.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2014)

Do I look like a sickfuck to you?


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 7, 2014)

Really just depends on the furry. I'd like something fluffy or at least mostly fluffy, and not overly lusty. I prefer ones that are either cute pr are sexy without trying or having knockers. My current favorites are some Shibe Doge fursona (brown hair, leather jacket, and daft punk keychains on a red collar? Its somewhere in a Google image search for 'shibe doge') or Narissa from zoophobia.

The shine is damn cute, even my nonfurry friend is attracted to her. And Narissa, damn she doesn't even have to try and she's hot. I think she's a natural, Satan can smite me for eternity and I won't give a damn. OwO


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 7, 2014)

Serbia Strong said:


> Do I look like a sickfuck to you?


Why yes you do!


----------



## Benji (Mar 7, 2014)

I say everybody...live your lives. :-D  

But if you have a good imagination, it'll be all the more fun.


----------



## Destova (Mar 7, 2014)

Uh............

I... I don't know.... 

Can't say I usually look at things that way. 

Guess we'll never know for sure huh?


----------



## TheRH100 (Mar 8, 2014)

>human emotions
>has human-like skeleton
>has tail
>head that doesn't look creepy/uncanny as in human-like
>can consent
>loves me
>I love him/her

7/7 would do it with an anthro


----------



## Hewge (Mar 8, 2014)

Depends how Hewge they are. ;]


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 8, 2014)

The question we should be asking is- who wouldn't have sex with an anthro?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 8, 2014)

Well duh.

Thats what my entire fanfiction is fuelled by.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 8, 2014)

If I were also an anthro, yes, otherwise, probably not...I wouldn't be able to get around the creepy factor.


----------



## Benji (Mar 8, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> If I were also an anthro, yes, otherwise, probably not...I wouldn't be able to get around the creepy factor.



That's definitely a good point that I hadn't really thought about.  I've always had an overactive imagination, but like Destova said--I guess we'll never know!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 8, 2014)

No way.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 8, 2014)

Creepy sex is my specialty,  so fucking an anthro would be my greatest achievement. Preferably my husband, in yote' form.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't have sex so I'm going with no on this one. Sorry guys.


----------



## Auramaru (Mar 8, 2014)

Too many questions about right and wrong.  I'm going with a no. And like Sniper said... too awkward/weird.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 8, 2014)

Its FAF, if its "weird", you're not doing it right.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Its FAF, if its "weird", you're not doing it right.



Well, there's weird then there's "What the fuck am I doing!?!", and this whole idea falls a little too close to the latter for me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh oh oh yes! Mento, err..I mean Robin Hood!
Dress in drag and tell me my fortune!




If anyone is to blame its Walt for MAKING me attracted to smexy animal men.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 8, 2014)

There's an interesting split in opinion on this one.
 It's like a jar of Marmite- People either say 'Hell Yeah!' or 'Hell Nah!' with few answers in-between.
But that's the nature of this fandom, I s'pose!

To me, the nature of this question seems similar to that of 'Would you become a permanent anthro?' In that it's all about whether or not you'd want them to exist and be tangible. 
Provided I was at the legal age and fully able to answer this question, I'd rather say no on this one.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 8, 2014)

I can think of a certain wolfbat that'd sure be more entertaining.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2014)

Something tells me they'd be freaked out by my furry fetish.
Just like regular people!


----------



## Troj (Mar 8, 2014)

Ahem...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 8, 2014)

Troj said:


> Ahem...



Is this turning into a husbando thread? Because I'm totally okay with that.


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 8, 2014)

Hm... it depends. First of all, I will have to be an anthro as well. Although if I were Lynx, I would be genderless, therefore I will not be able to have sex. If Lynx was somehow turned into a boy or girl, OR if I was just an anthro that wasn't Lynx, that would be fine. I wouldn't care if the other anthro was a boy or girl, I guess. Second, I would have to have a deep connection with the anthro. I wouldn't want to have random sex with a stranger, who knows I could get an STD, along with a bunch of other problems. I want someone I can trust. Also, I find myself thinking certain animals are better-looking as anthros than others. I'm up for anything felidae, canidae, cervidae (expect for moose), and ursidae. Maybe others that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Troj (Mar 8, 2014)

Weirdly, my first crushes as a kid were on human female characters, most notably Ariel, Daphne, and April O'Neil.

I must have a thing for redheads.


----------



## Distorted (Mar 8, 2014)

I hate to admit it, but I did have a thing for Max from A Goovie Movie. It got a bit obsessive for a while...damn it, Disney.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 8, 2014)

If the world is cartoony and flawless as the artists portray them, yes.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2014)

Donnie is becoming a thing for me.

My most embarrassing would probably be sonic. 

And Fox had been my favorite from day 1 of furry life


----------



## Benji (Mar 8, 2014)

Included a couple humans so y'all don't think I'm hopelessly weird...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2014)

Benji said:


> Included a couple humans so y'all don't think I'm hopelessly weird...


You're in the fandom so we would've thought that either way.


----------



## Benji (Mar 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You're in the fandom so we would've thought that either way.



I tried rull hard though.  A for effort?  ;-)


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 8, 2014)

Hmm... probably...

I mean, an Anthro has many human characteristics...  Which would hopefully help with the weirdness of it...

I don't know... Tough call.


Edit: You know what?  Yes, I would.


----------



## kumiko (Mar 8, 2014)

well this is assuming I could even get someone to have sex with me in the first place...
so if I was somehow in a committed relationship with a cute male anthro...then hell yes.
(also I'm glad I'm not the only one that has a thing for robin hood haha)


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2014)

Benji said:


> I tried rull hard though.  A for effort?  ;-)



If it helps in pretty much exclusively attracted to furries. 

When you spend so much time in the fandom, anything without fur becomes weird


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 8, 2014)

I can't really add on to what troj said, but I'd like to say that it applies for humans as well...sentience, consent, chemistry, and safe. Wouldn't touch a human without any of those, can't see why it wouldn't apply to anthros.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 8, 2014)

Depends on how breed able humans and anthros are, and if they risk a trans-species disease jump. Otherwise, go for it!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 8, 2014)

Milo said:


> If it helps in pretty much exclusively attracted to furries.
> 
> When you spend so much time in the fandom, anything without fur becomes weird


Duh, you're a dolphin. Wait...


----------



## Joey (Mar 8, 2014)

I like real women.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 8, 2014)

This girl had my heart from Google


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 8, 2014)

Ewww, daft punk.


----------



## Rooko (Mar 8, 2014)

Uh...Yeah, sure! Since I've spent the last two years exclusively looking at furry porn for my...Masturbatory needs, I'd totally hook up with an anthro.


----------



## Machine (Mar 8, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Ewww, daft punk.



But you're a bat, aren't you up all night to get lucky?


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 8, 2014)

Rooko said:


> Uh...Yeah, sure! Since I've spent the last two years exclusively looking at furry porn for my...Masturbatory needs, I'd totally hook up with an anthro.



Are you just saying that to fit in with the cool kids? I've tried to fit in with the cool crowd before, but they ended up tying my parachute pants to a flagpole and threw my hi-tops over a power line. Don't get me started on what they did to my windbreaker.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Duh, you're a dolphin. Wait...



I don't know!


----------



## Charrio (Mar 8, 2014)

I think the Real Question should be, 
Would you have sex With an Anthro if it was still Feral bodied? 
In other words, If it still had the Body of a normal Animal but in every other way was Just as aware and smart as you, could even talk.


----------



## Rooko (Mar 8, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Are you just saying that to fit in with the cool kids? I've tried to fit in with the cool crowd before, but they ended up tying my parachute pants to a flagpole and threw my hi-tops over a power line. Don't get me started on what they did to my windbreaker.



I'm totes coolio, didley dudley, I just get wierded out watching other people have sex in conventional porn...


----------



## KyryK (Mar 9, 2014)

Charrio said:


> I think the Real Question should be,
> Would you have sex With an Anthro if it was still Feral bodied?
> In other words, If it still had the Body of a normal Animal but in every other way was Just as aware and smart as you, could even talk.



Talking dog cock is still dog cock and i'm not a zoophile so no i wouldn't.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 9, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Talking dog cock is still dog cock and i'm not a zoophile so no i wouldn't.



Would you have sex with a dog if it was perfectly normal except with a human penis?


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it'd be weird if you yourself wasn't an anthro. Like i've always though of humans boinking every species in the galaxy in Mass Effect kinda weird.
But if i was anthro, holy shit of fucking of course.



d.batty said:


> Ewww, daft punk.




>Implying there is anything wrong with Daft Punk.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Like i've always though of humans *boinking* every species in the galaxy in Mass Effect


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> I think it'd be weird if you yourself wasn't an anthro. Like i've always though of humans boinking every species in the galaxy in Mass Effect kinda weird.



See that is the appeal for me. I think perhaps it's something like being "just human" is a submissive role, and whatever the anthro is, there's a chance it is "more". They are bigger, better, badder, stronger (and hotter) and take the dominant role.

If I could choose to bang an anthro/Digimon as my regular self or as my 'sona, I'd definitely go for the former.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 9, 2014)

Trick question

How much of an anthro it would be? human-like body, mind? What percentage human/animal? 25% animal would already be a lot to feel confortable with it


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 9, 2014)

Rooko said:


> Uh...Yeah, sure! Since I've spent the last two years exclusively looking at furry porn for my...Masturbatory needs, I'd totally hook up with an anthro.


A simple yes or no would have sufficed.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 9, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> boinking



Ah boinking, the term that I just had to go to urban dictionary to look up.

You learn something new every day!


----------



## Thielf (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe, if i be in relationship, with strong emotional connection and loved each other.


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

how have people not done more porn of this guy


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> how have people not done more porn of this guy



R34 already ruined enough of my favorite cartoons ;_;


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> how have people not done more porn of this guy


Cuz he suuuuuuuuucks...
I hated that show as a kid, I would rather not see


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 9, 2014)

and honestly, who would want any of that? He's a nerd with a time machine...


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> and honestly, who would want any of that? He's a nerd with a time machine...



who _wouldn't_ want that D'?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 9, 2014)

myself for one, and if batty wouldn't hit that, it's a pretty strong indicator that no one would.


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> He's a nerd with a time machine...



you say that like nobody would want to do a guy who is in possession of a *time machine*.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 9, 2014)

well, if you're THAT shallow...


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> well, if you're THAT shallow...



If going back in time to assassinate Hitler is shallow-


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> how have people not done more porn of this guy


He's already naked I mean jeez what more could you want


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 9, 2014)

Milo said:


> If going back in time to assassinate Hitler is shallow-



So you'd bone Peabody just to assassinate Hitler and leave the door open for someone like Stalin?


----------



## KyryK (Mar 9, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Would you have sex with a dog if it was perfectly normal except with a human penis?



Human cock once transplanted onto fido becomes dog cock, hell no. And to answer your next question no, i wouldn't have sex with a human that had a dog's penis. I would have sex with a human that had a horse's penis though.


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> He's already naked I mean jeez what more could you want



it's never enough...

everything has to be bigger

like knuckles. he's not big _enough_


----------



## Benji (Mar 10, 2014)

This is getting really technical...considering that anthros do not exist in any form (feral nor non-feral) and we're talking fantasy-land-terms.  In a perfect world where sentient bi-pedal creatures could follow their desires without being burned at the stake, I still vote yes.

And I agree, Peabody is already naked...but evidently androgynous. Hehe


----------



## Troj (Mar 10, 2014)

Milo said:


> how have people not done more porn of this guy



He might remind people too much of the standard sitcom dad?


----------



## Antronach (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd use the time machine just to cheat on the lotto. Fuck him, stay in the past like it never happened.


----------



## Loubell (Mar 10, 2014)

ehhhh... I mean I'd be lying if I said I hadn't seen my fair share of yiff art, but mostly by accident while searching non-furry tags. The cartoons are great because they have human-ish eyes and levels of human expression not seen in real animals. A real anthro, though? With an actual cat head? That looked like an actual cat? Fucking grody, hell naw. Real animals ain't attractive, even if they've got humanoid bodies.


----------



## kumiko (Mar 10, 2014)

Loubell said:


> ehhhh... I mean I'd be lying if I said I hadn't seen my fair share of yiff art, but mostly by accident while searching non-furry tags. The cartoons are great because they have human-ish eyes and levels of human expression not seen in real animals. A real anthro, though? With an actual cat head? That looked like an actual cat? Fucking grody, hell naw. Real animals ain't attractive, even if they've got humanoid bodies.



I second this....if it was cartoonized looking and attractive thats different than....a humanoid animal.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 10, 2014)

Simple answer: *YES.*
Chemistry is also important, but I guess imagined relationships wasn't technically part of the question...


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Talking dog cock is still dog cock and i'm not a zoophile so no i wouldn't.





TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Human cock once transplanted onto fido becomes dog cock, hell no. And to answer your next question no, i wouldn't have sex with a human that had a dog's penis. I would have sex with a human that had a horse's penis though.



ITT: Furries use hilarious logic to deny their closeted zoophiliac fantasies.


----------



## Tica (Mar 10, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Would you have sex with a dog if it was perfectly normal except with a human penis?



Relevant: (NSFW) http://www.thedailypage.com/media/2010/03/25/190goats.jpg


----------



## KyryK (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> ITT: Furries use hilarious logic to deny their closeted zoophiliac fantasies.



...Why, i have no idea what you mean...

>.>

<.<


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

I would. My preference being an anthro vixen. But as stated before I don't want something that is merely animal. I would really enjoy that said anthro at least have a human mind. Like me. Able to think freely, act on it's emotions, etc. I would fall for that. ;-)


----------



## Benji (Mar 11, 2014)

Nope, I wouldn't. (changing my answer for shits and giggles)


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

Aww. Now why not?


----------



## Benji (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Aww. Now why not?



Everyone on this thread knows I would at this point...but given the discussion I think my imagination is naturally more cartoony than most of y'alls's.  I wish there was a parallel universe cartoon world, like Burt's chalk drawings in _Mary Poppins_.

But in the 3D realism of y'alls's minds, I wouldn't ever.   Never ever.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

How furry do you want it is the main question. Simply cat ears and sexy fox tails, or dressed down in full fur?


----------



## Benji (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> How furry do you want it is the main question. Simply cat ears and sexy fox tails, or dressed down in full fur?



Baah...I've never been able to think through sex/equipment/body forms in technical terms without it becoming weird in my mind.

Best answer I can think of: I'm attracted to about the furriness level of Disney's Robin Hood--tops.  Furry, but pretty humanoid.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

I so gotta picture for you then HAHAHA.


----------



## Sar (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I so gotta picture for you then HAHAHA.



Seen that picture before. Pretty much proves how disgusting furries are.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 11, 2014)

Pretty sure theres more than one picture of robin hood. 

Or are you talking about that "one" picture?


----------



## Sar (Mar 11, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Pretty sure theres more than one picture of robin hood.
> 
> Or are you talking about that "one" picture?


Aye, that "one" picture. I post it about Furry Forums.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh, lol.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 11, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Aye, that "one" picture. I post it about Furry Forums.



I know i'm going to regret this but...link? I want to know what's so bad about it.


----------



## Benji (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I so gotta picture for you then HAHAHA.



Heh, I know the one.  And now I'll try to forget it again.  Childhood cartoon memories, all ruined forever.

I did ask for it...I just couldn't think of a better example.


----------



## Tica (Mar 11, 2014)

oh yeah, and my answer to this question is a pretty resounding NO.

I mean, in some weird alternate universe in which anthros did coexist with humans and it was a normal, natural thing that I was used to from birth, whatever. Or some weird bizarro world wherein my hypothetical wife is transformed into an anthro. But the more animal traits you give a human, the less sexually attractive I find 'em. I don't do the whole furry porn thing.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 12, 2014)

Benji said:


> Heh, I know the one.  And now I'll try to forget it again.  Childhood cartoon memories, all ruined forever.
> 
> I did ask for it...I just couldn't think of a better example.



When I saw it the movie would never be teh same...


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Mar 12, 2014)

No.

Because you assume that furries exist and that I'd just screw any girl I met.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 14, 2014)

Humans with animal features?
Or the inverse animals with human features?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah, I suppose I would. 

So much racism in here. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 14, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Yeah, I suppose I would.
> 
> So much racism in here. :V


Oh yeah tap that cloaca!


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 14, 2014)

Uh...I don't know the answer to this one.
Guess I'll have to wait and see what the future en_tails_.
Except for the fact that I likely will never see an anthropomorphic animal in real life as they either don't exist or are probably somewhere in the far reaches of the universe or something


----------



## Weiss (Mar 14, 2014)

Fox tails for all!
I desire those blue ir green eyes tho.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 15, 2014)

Considering how terrifying real anthros would probably be, feral characters would be more appealing.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 15, 2014)

I dont think they would be terrifying, Just think of the Ã¼ber realistic 'use your own eyes' fursuits.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2014)

Reality and pretty drawings are not the same in other words... True


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 15, 2014)

Id still fuck it, ALL NIGHT LONG.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2014)

That hairy ass.  
Gotta say 50 50 for it because face. The perfect combination of human face and fox face will do


----------



## zacharida (Mar 15, 2014)

if he was a damn fine anthro fox then hell yeah! <3


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2014)

Indeed. But what would this look like? Will I run or will I be horny?


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Mar 15, 2014)

It really just depends. I'll gladly go for some femboys or deer. Or femboy deer.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 15, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Aye, that "one" picture. I post it about Furry Forums.


You've sparked my curiosity. Linx nao!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You've sparked my curiosity. Linx nao!



Maid Marion?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 15, 2014)

UncleDoe said:


> It really just depends. I'll gladly go for some femboys or deer. Or femboy deer.


All deers are femboys


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 15, 2014)

d.batty said:


> All deers are femboys



You haven't seen enough Spookeedoo then Batman. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 15, 2014)

I dont know what that is


----------



## Black-KyuremPaws (Nov 2, 2014)

With anthro Pokemon... 100% YES!
Totally with anthro Black Kyurem, Zorua, mega Sceptile and Greninja to name a few. >.<


----------



## Charrio (Nov 2, 2014)

If they were as sentient as me and not animal like in intelligence it could happen. 
A person is a person, the fact they are a different race or species doesn't and shouldn't really matter.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Black-KyuremPaws said:


> With anthro Pokemon... 100% YES!
> Totally with anthro Black Kyurem, Zorua, mega Sceptile and Greninja to name a few. >.<


You have no idea how fitting it is that you necro'd this thread with that response.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 2, 2014)

KyryK said:


> You have no idea how fitting it is that you necro'd this thread with that response.



>Joined November 2014
>2 posts
>Immediately necros terrible thread
>Doesn't read into possible context of thread
>Goes on about pokesex




It's only November 2nd. 
This person hasn't been a user for three days and is already going on about Pokesex. What the fuck ever happened to lurking? It can't be that hard to read for ten minutes and come to the conclusion that going on about this shit is generally frowned upon.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 2, 2014)

Who doesn't want a face full of hot poke-ass? :V


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> >Joined November 2014
> >2 posts
> >Immediately necros terrible thread
> >Doesn't read into possible context of thread
> ...


It's actually funny because the OP used to make threads about wanting to have sex with pokemon all the time, i'm not sure if you were around for that.


Bonobosoph said:


> Who doesn't want a face full of hot poke-ass? :V


Exactly! I've wanted Articuno to sit on my face since i was 11.


----------



## Troj (Nov 2, 2014)

Gotta ____ 'em all.


----------



## Pyro Jay (Nov 2, 2014)

Troj said:


> If they're sentient, able to consent, willing to consent, and there's general chemistry and compatibility, sure!
> 
> Same goes for A.I.s and extraterrestrials.
> 
> Oh, and as long as no diseases or infections are transmitted in the process.


same


----------



## Mentova (Nov 2, 2014)

Alright, I think its time to end this one.


----------

